# Anyone Diagnosed with IUGR or Low Amniotic Fluid?



## McKennasMomma

23 wks 5d Diagnosed with IUGR and Oligohydramnios

I have been having a pretty rocky pregnancy myself. At 18 weeks I went in for my Fetal Survey and was told that they were having issues seeing the baby well enough and said that was due to trying to get it done at 18 wks vs 20. They rescheduled me for a scan at 20 wk and still were having issues seeing LO. I didn't find out for a few days that the reason they had been having issues seeing her was due to low amniotic fluid (8.9) which isn't dire but definitely on the lower side. I was scheduled to see Maternal Fetal Medicine for an ultrasound and consultation the following week. Based on that ultrasound I was still measuring at 8.9 and they were still having a hard time seeing important organs. I was rescheduled for another ultrasound this last Tuesday and they also checked my cell free DNA to determine if there was a genetic disorder because often times the reason for low fluid is due to Down Syndrome. That test came back negative. I was told that the other two reasons it could be low would be either because of an anatomical abnormality (no kidneys, aorta not passing blood properly, etc), or because of a placenta issue. On my scan on Tuesday they have been able to rule out anatomical abnormalities because all of her organs seem to be functioning properly but they still can't see the heart clearly so I am schedule to see a Fetal Cardiologist on Monday to FINALLY see her heart and verify everything is good their (they aren't too worried because all other organs are looking great). They finally have narrowed it down to Placenta issues because at last scan she was at 13th percentile (2 weeks ago) and on Tuesday she dropped to the 5th percentile.....and now my water levels dropped to a 6.1. The doctor said all of her vital organs are being nourished by the placenta right now but that she isn't growing because there isn't enough nutrients to both grow her AND supply her vitals. I'm going back in in two weeks for another scan but our Dr. Told us to prepare to be admitted and on constant monitor for the rest of the pregnancy. He said his goal is to get her to atleast 28 weeks before we deliver her so she has the best chances....but it will all depend on the monitoring at the hospital. I already have a little one at home and being in the hospital for 3 or more weeks at the very least is a scary thing....but my biggest concern is keeping this LO healthy so I will do whatever it takes to get her the best chances. Anyone else get diagnosed this early??? Were you admitted??? What was the outcome?


----------



## vermeil

Hello McKennasMomma! I know you read my iugr story in the third trimester because you replied. Indeed our stories are very similar! Just wanted to give you a few more details. I had low fluid and iugr due to a failing placenta. But even this tiny these creatures are amazing. When the flow started dimishing all of the nutrients went to vitals - cerebellum development (the part of the brain that manages vital functions!) and heart. The rest of my son`s body just stopped developping. He was measuring as 23 weeks everywhere except the cerebellum which was right on track. The neonatalogist said that is probably what saved him. The rest of the organs, limbs etc can catch up.

Ask your doctor if the iugr is synchronous or asynchronous as that will make a difference. Another important factor is getting the two steroid shots in before the birth as they help the lungs to mature.

I know it`s a scary rollercoaster ride but yes, 28 weeks would be very good! The majority of 28 weekers survive with only minor or no long term issues. My son had almost no bloodflow at the end and they still waited as long as possible. 

It does sound like you`re in very good hands! Insist on giving birth in a hospital with a level 4 nicu! thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## McKennasMomma

It's definitely is my story to a T....good news is the Dr.s are telling me that her vital organs are being nourished even if there is no growth!!! Such a miracle how their little bodies work! We don't have a level 4 NICU near us, but there is an amazing level 3 NiCU with a 24/7 on call neonatal Neurologist which will be beneficial especially if she's born at 28 weeks like we are shooting to ATLEAST make it to...

When did you get admitted to the hospital? 

Was the hospital very accommodating for you while your little one was in NICU?

Did you have another child at home to care for? If so how did you manage your time between the hospital and home?


Thanks for all the info!


----------



## vermeil

McKennasMomma said:


> It's definitely is my story to a T....good news is the Dr.s are telling me that her vital organs are being nourished even if there is no growth!!! Such a miracle how their little bodies work! We don't have a level 4 NICU near us, but there is an amazing level 3 NiCU with a 24/7 on call neonatal Neurologist which will be beneficial especially if she's born at 28 weeks like we are shooting to ATLEAST make it to...
> 
> When did you get admitted to the hospital?
> 
> Was the hospital very accommodating for you while your little one was in NICU?
> 
> Did you have another child at home to care for? If so how did you manage your time between the hospital and home?
> 
> Thanks for all the info!

Well from what the doctor said, that does sound like asynchronous iugr, which is good news! Glad to hear it. :thumbup:

I don`t know what the policy is in Washington but here in Montreal only level 4 nicus can treat births before 29 weeks. We are lucky to have two, being in a big city. The care there was absolutely wonderful. 

I went to a routine scan at 24 weeks only to be told (by a rude doctor) I was being hospitalized immediately because my son was so small and I was showing signs of early pre-eclampsia. Oh and she was certain I would be forced to give birth within two weeks. (!)

I was transferred from this level 3 nicu hospital to the level 4 one. It was night and day from the other one. Of course this one specializes in mother-child care. The only way I can describe it is being treated like royalty. An ethical committee met to discuss our case. One of the doctors from it came to our room and spent a good two hours explaining our son`s odds, outlook etc and answer all of our questions. He was very gentle and caring. We could reach him 24/7. 

After we decided to try to save him (by this point I had made peace with the fact that my son would probably be severely handicapped) the staff were very respectful and explained every step. 

I had daily scans to measure bloodflow and growth. I did last another three weeks (take THAT rude doctor number 1) before the bloodflow reversed and they planned a c section.

I won`t repeat all of the odds and such because really, they just don`t know most of the time. I`ve been to countless preemie meetings and it seems to be a trend - parents are given scary probabilities and 'beat them' and have healthy babies to bring home. 

I won`t lie, the nicu stay was very scary. The first few weeks were very hard with lots of complications. At first you panic every time an alarm goes off. But soon enough you just look up from your book and give your baby a little shake and poof they start breathing again. I know it sounds crazy but it`s true. They`re in such good hands in the nicu anyway. Of course the fact that all healthcare is free here helps - no worries on that front. 

most hospitals with a nicu offer some sort of hotel service - if you live far, you can sleep there for a while for next to nothing. They also rent top quality breastpumps. I recommend doing that instead of buying one because 1. they`re much more efficient so you don`t have to pump so much and 2. they usually have the same model in the nicu so it`s familiar, you can pump by your baby`s side using your accessories with their pump etc.

My son is a happy, thriving 3 year old now. Just a bit on the small side. He`s supposed to catch up within a few years. If that`s the worst he ended up with, we are blessed :cloud9:

I don`t have another child so I can`t help you with that I'm afraid! Though I'm 30 weeks along with number 2, this one at 27 weeks weighed almost 3 times what my first at birth! did so this pregnancy is going much better :hugs:


----------



## sequeena

My waters broke at 14 weeks pregnant. At my lowest my fluid was 1.2cm. It hovered around 3cm for the most part. My waters rehealed at 24 weeks so I was lucky. I had lots of scans and was offered induction at 36 and 38 weeks. My son was born at 40+3 weighing 6lbs 8.5oz :)

:hugs:


----------



## littlesteph

My son had IUGR but it wasn't spotted until I was 35 weeks, I had a small bump through out my pregnancy with him only gained 15lbs. at my 34 week midwife appointment hubby told my midwife that my bump hadn't grown in a month. so she measured is and my bump was measuring 29 weeks instead of 34. so was sent for a scan the following week, at the scan he was measuring 33 weeks instead of the 35 he should have been. and I was induced at 36 weeks. he was born weighing 4lb 6oz. at my 12 week scan with him they noticed the fluid around him was on the low side by they didn't seem concerned. 
with this pregnancy I've been told I will have to see a consultant and have a 3rd scan in the 3rd tri. my fluid is normal this time round and at my 20 week scan baby was only measuring 3 days behind.


----------



## kitty_el

My daughter was diagnosed with IUGR. Throughout my pregnancy my bump was always very small - you could barely tell I was pregnant, at 31 weeks the midwife sent me for a growth scan - the scan showed baby was measuring a couple of weeks behind, I had another scan at 34 weeks and baby had barely grown - I had a doppler scan the following week and was told I had low fluid, I was in hospital every day then for NST. I had another growth scan at 36 weeks and still baby hadn't grown. I started to get reduced movement and my fluid dropped very low. I was induced at 36 weeks, when my DD was born she weighed 5lb 4oz. She was absolutely perfect just very small on the 0.4th%
She is now 8.5 months and has met all her milestones, she is already cruising and can walk with her walker, she has also caught on weight - she is now in the 75th%

Littlesteph - I remember you from when I was pregnant, we were induced a day apart - congratulations on being pregnant again :D


----------



## littlesteph

kitty_el said:


> My daughter was diagnosed with IUGR. Throughout my pregnancy my bump was always very small - you could barely tell I was pregnant, at 31 weeks the midwife sent me for a growth scan - the scan showed baby was measuring a couple of weeks behind, I had another scan at 34 weeks and baby had barely grown - I had a doppler scan the following week and was told I had low fluid, I was in hospital every day then for NST. I had another growth scan at 36 weeks and still baby hadn't grown. I started to get reduced movement and my fluid dropped very low. I was induced at 36 weeks, when my DD was born she weighed 5lb 4oz. She was absolutely perfect just very small on the 0.4th%
> She is now 8.5 months and has met all her milestones, she is already cruising and can walk with her walker, she has also caught on weight - she is now in the 75th%
> 
> Littlesteph - I remember you from when I was pregnant, we were induced a day apart - congratulations on being pregnant again :D

wow was it really only a day apart. thank you :) 

my little one has met all his mile stones as well, my health visitor is surprised how well he is doing, he's crawling and pulling him self up, he can walk if you hold his hands. he's still small for his age, he's just below the 25th centile line for his adjusted age for his actual age he is just above the 9th. He's following the same line so they are happy, It seems odd him crawling and getting into everything, he was so tiny. I sometime miss how tiny he was.


----------

